# First rabbit hunt of the year



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

My son and I hit the woods for a little rabbit action this morning. Hound was rusty, my fault but he picked up til he figured out we were headed back to the truck, damn house dog.
We ran 8, had shots at 4, killed 2, not a bad first go at it.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Not bad at all! How old is that hound now?


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

He's 4, be 5 in April. Didn't run him at all last year and this was his first out this year so I didn't expect miracles. Daughter had major surgery last Jan so we didn't hunt at all.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Bunny stew!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Beagle / bassett mix or just bassett?
Dog did well sounds like.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Just basset. We started most of them by kicking brush, he wanted to sight hunt instead of scent then got bored even before my son did. Lol. He'll come around, he was running real well for a young dog when we had him out on rabbits all the time.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

good going, we put ferrets in the holes over here, and when the rabbits bolt we shoot them.some times we may get 30 in a morning,


----------



## dadNson (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice job on the bunnys. And a great looking dog.


----------

